# Record 52 1/2 E Vice open jaw failure



## rx20a (11 Mar 2011)

I have recently purchased a Record 52 1/2 E vice from eBay. It had a lot of rust, saw dust and what not all over the place so I decided to disassamble it, removing the quick release trigger (complete), the c/w guide and gave it a nice clean. My troubles began when putting it all back together. As far as I can see it's all back in full order but when trying to open the jaw the guide jumps out of place lifting the quick release bar and just keeps jumping out each rotation.

I've tried to find all the threads here on solutions, which included trying to use WD40 or such on it, which I have tried. I've taken it apart and put it back atleast a 100 times now trying everything but nothing seems to keep the guide in place for opening. Closing I have no problems with and if I physically hold the quick release down 9/10 times it will open up.

Any help would be much appreciated on setting it so that it will open and close without problems! Thank you


----------



## toolsntat (11 Mar 2011)

Hi there and welcome to the forum 8) 

When you put the coiled spring back on did you make sure that it had enough tension on it? 
From what you say by having to hold the lever down to get it winding out, it may need winding round a turn :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Mar 2011)

I'd also suggest you check that the spring is in correctly. Many years ago the spring on my quick release Record 52D broke and I had to replace it. I seem to remember that it was a bit of a fiddle to get the new spring in correctly. Try to have a look at another Record QR vice to see how the spring fits.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## rx20a (12 Mar 2011)

Thank you for the quick replies! I did wonder if it was the spring. I took a few photos before disassambly to make sure I put it back correctly, only thing I didn't take a clear shot of was the spring. I could not seem to cause any more tension and haven't been able to find a photo clearly showing the position of the spring.


----------



## toolsntat (12 Mar 2011)

Ok rx20a,lets see if we can resolve this for you....
The simplest would be to let someone have a look at it for you.
Where roughly are you ? 

Could you take some more pics as it is and let us see?

Does a friend near you have a similar vice or a local supplier ?

Give me a call whenever if it helps 07989450987

Andy


----------



## Blister (12 Mar 2011)

what bit do you need a close up photo of ?


----------



## toolsntat (12 Mar 2011)

A close up of his spring and one that works ok would be great to make a comparison.....

Andy


----------



## Blister (12 Mar 2011)

Like this 

:mrgreen: 

.




.




.




.




.




.




.
.
.
:wink:


----------



## toolsntat (12 Mar 2011)

Grand.... =D> :lol: 

Thank you

Andy


----------



## Blister (12 Mar 2011)

toolsntat":3tddhwu4 said:


> Grand.... =D> :lol:
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Andy




All part of the service that is UKWorkshop :wink:


----------



## rx20a (12 Mar 2011)

Hi there, once again thanks for the speedy replies! I tried tensing the coil more but to no avail. I made a little video of what's happening and will try to upload to youtube in a little while. In the mean time I don't seem to be able to post links on the forum so maybe this will work for some photos:

hxxp://img852.imageshack.us/img852/633/p1090829.jpg
hxxp://img848.imageshack.us/img848/1019/p1090823.jpg
hxxp://img135.imageshack.us/img135/1230/p1090824.jpg

Just replace the hxxp to http


----------



## rx20a (12 Mar 2011)

Right, just uploaded the video of the guide jumping out on trying to open the jaw. As you notice when you are closing the jaw it sets back in until you change direction to open again, jumping out again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig3K1ke4Td0


----------



## Blister (12 Mar 2011)

Still looks like a spring tension problem to me 

The spring forces the flat bar to hold down the screw engaging unit with the square rod in the center of the vice , ( The bit you can see jumping up and down )

not enough pressure to hold it down


----------



## Blister (12 Mar 2011)

I can see in your 3rd photo the spring is not wound up enough :lol:


----------



## rx20a (12 Mar 2011)

Right, I think you are right about the not enough tension in the spring. I will try to wind it up more but had struggled a bit with that earlier, just before the video. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jimi43 (12 Mar 2011)

If I remember rightly...when I tuned up the one I had...the bar is twisted to full tightness then the bolt inserted...or something like that.

It ain't tight enough from your pics/video

Cheers

Jim


----------



## rx20a (12 Mar 2011)

Thank you so much for everyone's help. Just went out and after a little flaffing about managed to tighten the spring and it now works. The quick release is a bit fiddly in the sense that if you release, you have to force it back up quite high for the guide to catch and allow the jaw to open again, but non the less it actually works now!


----------



## Racers (12 Mar 2011)

Hi, rx20a

To me it looks like it was working perfectly. 
The thread is wedge shaped so opening it will cause the nut to ride up the slope and fall back down, to open the jaws you NEED to use the quick release leaver. 
So put it back to how it was and use it properly :wink:  

Pete


----------



## Andy E (28 Mar 2014)

Thanks Blister for the photos highlighting the spring mechanism. Came across this site via google search and your photos have helped no end in me completing my vice renovation.

Thanks again
Andy


----------

